# anyone ever try this?



## Hugo Furst (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks interesting


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 3, 2019)

Wow, marketing potential.  Serve with maple syrup dip.

Need a catchy name.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 3, 2019)

Pig in a blanket, part 2?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 3, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Wow, marketing potential.  Serve with maple syrup dip.
> 
> Need a catchy name.



Pigs in a flapjack?

Pork Waffles?

crêpe de porke?

Bacon galettes?

Phoning patent office right now.....Damn. Nobody there.


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hmmm... looks interesting.
I might try this in the air fryer I recently purchased.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 3, 2019)

Screaming Fluffy Pigs.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 3, 2019)

Actually look good but the name for it should be catchy like Porking in the Pancake...


----------



## beautress (Nov 3, 2019)

I knew I shoulda put this in my purse this morning...


----------



## JGalt (Nov 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> I knew I shoulda put this in my purse this morning...



Maple syrup? Really?

No self-respecting Texan uses maple syrup: That the Yankee's devil-tree juice. Besides, Canadians use that stuff to grease wheel bearings and wagon axles. This is better..


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Hmmm... looks interesting.
> I might try this in the air fryer I recently purchased.



I loves my air fryer but I don't see how you could make pancakes in it


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Actually look good but the name for it should be catchy like Porking in the Pancake...


Happy Heart Attack

Swine Cakes

Muslim Land Mines


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

Pogo said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... looks interesting.
> ...


I thought about that right after posting. lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Looks interesting


Uuuummmmm, no and I'm not going to........  I don't like my pancakes with anything but butter and maple syrup.


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Looks interesting
> ...


Try peanut butter along with butter and syrup. 

Then put fried eggs on top.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Knock yourself out.........


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Knock yourself out.........


Nah.. But a nap afterwards is good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Knock yourself out.........
> ...


Well I lost my appetite reading that concoction.......  Too bad, leftover pot roast tonight........


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I thought that until my girlfriend convinced me to try it.


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Looks interesting
> ...


Bacon improves the taste of EVERYTHING! 

I’m gonna give this a try.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...


Good for her, good for you, glad you enjoyed it.  Me?  I'm going to go find somewhere that I can retch in peace just thinking about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Have at it, I won't try to stop ya.  While your at it why not bake a steak cake.......  With caramel frosting.........

I'm gonna go barf now.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 3, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Wow, marketing potential.  Serve with maple syrup dip.
> 
> Need a catchy name.


Ba-cake-on(s) pronounced Bay Cake Un(s)

Use in Sentence:

Weren't those Bacakeons great!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 3, 2019)

While I know that fair season is over, can you imagine how great something like that would sell as fair food?  You'd be making a killing if you sold them for a dollar a bacon  cake.

And, I'm guessing that people wouldn't mind paying that much for it either, especially if you serve it with some kind of maple syrup dipping sauce.

HEY!  That's it!  You could serve them with the same kind of frosting that they use on maple bars for dipping!


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Have at it, I won't try to stop ya.  While your at it why not bake a steak cake.......  With caramel frosting.........
> 
> I'm gonna go barf now.


When I was a kid, I didn't try new things. 

Maybe a glass of Ensure would be something you'd like.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Have at it, I won't try to stop ya.  While your at it why not bake a steak cake.......  With caramel frosting.........
> ...


Oh...... you ass u me I haven't tried some of these concoctions.......  Figures.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


And Ensure is just plain nasty.


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I did


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...


It is.

I'd rather skip a meal


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Looks interesting
> ...




Yeah I'll but berries in there or walnuts, but this is right out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Up until a few years ago I wouldn't add anything sweet or any fruit to any of my meats but that has changed but only with pork and chicken where I'll cook them with apples or pineapples, brown sugar mustard sauces but not really sweet.  I don't like things too sweet, I even cut the amount of sweetener in my deserts typically by half.  But maple syrup (or any syrup for that matter) is an automatic no-go with meats for me, tried it, hated it. 
I have pecan meal which I mix in my pancakes with maybe strawberries or blueberries.  The sausage and/or bacon is on a separate small plate and I'm not a big egg eater so eggs are few and far between.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

Maple bacon and maple sausage is yummy!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Maple bacon and maple sausage is yummy!


To each their own.


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 3, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




Yeah I'll but berries in there or walnuts, but this is right out.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 3, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I always have a pile of bacon on my pancakes, and over-easy fried eggs on top of that.  Butter and syrup.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 3, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Hmmm... looks interesting.
> I might try this in the air fryer I recently purchased.



Those things are horrible. I have one. All it does is burn the food. You'll see.

It has an electric element, like an electric oven, which sits directly above the food. Then it just blows the heat around.


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 3, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 3, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...





Yeah man.  Weight stable and within suggested range, BP 120/68, resting rate 60, still busting up bricks.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 3, 2019)

1962 ad-


----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2019)

ew


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 3, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> While I know that fair season is over, can you imagine how great something like that would sell as fair food?  You'd be making a killing if you sold them for a dollar a bacon  cake.
> 
> And, I'm guessing that people wouldn't mind paying that much for it either, especially if you serve it with some kind of maple syrup dipping sauce.
> 
> HEY!  That's it!  You could serve them with the same kind of frosting that they use on maple bars for dipping!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Looks interesting



Yeah it's called bachelor slop..

We eat shit like this all the time over the sink.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Kat said:


> ew


 Guy thing


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Looks interesting
> ...


If that's man food then butter my ass and call me Kate........

This is man food......


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




Have you drove a 1,000 miles for this?

I have..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Well in girls defense,  I drove over a 1,000 miles to get a girl out of trouble..in Boston..

No bragging just who I am


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Why when it's just around the corner?


----------



## Vastator (Nov 3, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... looks interesting.
> ...


Since I've gotten mine I use it almost exclusively, except when the need for a stovetop burner is necessary. I put the invention of the air fryer up there with the invention of the wheel and the Bic lighter.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... looks interesting.
> ...



I've never burned anything in mine.  If anything it comes out undercooked and I have to run it again.  It's just not in there long enough to burn.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Agree, I do all that with the exception of the eggs. I am a big egg eater, the bigger the better.  That reminds me, I'm almost out of Dodo eggs.

Foods and recipes in general are waaaaaaaaaaaay too sweet.  I keep sugar in the house for one purpose only -- making hummingbird nectar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I don't dislike eggs per se, they're just not one of my favorites.  Give me some moderately buttered toast, sausage and or bacon, I'll make a sandwich and be perfectly happy though even that is a rarity any more (making a sandwich not being happy).  As I get older greasy foods tend not to sit well on my stomach these days.  Alas........


----------



## OldLady (Nov 4, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Looks interesting


I've had the equivalent with sausage, with maple syrup dip like Billy said.
I'm not nuts about sausage, so it was never my favorite, but bacon sounds interesting.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



How on earth do you get all of that in your mouth?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 4, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Hmmm... looks interesting.
> I might try this in the air fryer I recently purchased.



Why would anyone want to fry air?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 4, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... looks interesting.
> ...


Ok, I had to laugh.  Lol


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 4, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > While I know that fair season is over, can you imagine how great something like that would sell as fair food?  You'd be making a killing if you sold them for a dollar a bacon  cake.
> ...


Isn't that from Robo Cop?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... looks interesting.
> ...



Humidity.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 4, 2019)

Hmm... I don;t think I would like these. 
Pancakes are awesome as they are.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 4, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Got it on one!


----------

